# ESEE 5 or something else?



## LordOpie (Jan 12, 2018)

I like esee 5, but not the company. I don't dislike them enough to not get the 5, but thought I'd ask y'all before I dropped $150... do you know of a similar knife that's as good but cheaper or a similar knife that better but not much more money?

thanks!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I've owned two of them and they're great knives.

Now I own a Bradford Guardian 4, which I like better because it's made from 3V. That said, if you ever break or corrode an ESEE 5, I'd like to see the pictures, because you'd be the first.

Oh, and you can get odd colored 5's at a slightly reduced price. I think Blue Ridge has one with a red blade for 131 bucks.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Has me an ESEE 5 and I love it. One of my favorite knives.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

A Becker BK2 is close in performance and dimensions. I own and use both, prefer the 5, but have no problem with either one doing batoning or feathersticks.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

No link or pictures??


----------



## LordOpie (Jan 12, 2018)

thanks all! I guess i'll just get the esee 5.

I like the BK2, i have the BK5, but dislike the scales. If I have to upgrade the scales, then that puts me in the price range of the esee 5


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

LordOpie said:


> thanks all! I guess i'll just get the esee 5.
> 
> I like the BK2, i have the BK5, but dislike the scales. If I have to upgrade the scales, then that puts me in the price range of the esee 5


Link?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

What do you guys think of the esee izula?


----------



## LordOpie (Jan 12, 2018)

A Watchman said:


> Link?


sorry, link for what?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The damn ESEE 5 ...... some of us don't know what your talking about!


----------



## LordOpie (Jan 12, 2018)

A Watchman said:


> The damn ESEE 5 ...... some of us don't know what your talking about!


i think it's a knife.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I have two ESEE knives. They are high quality and built like tanks. My one complaint is for such a heavy knife the handle/grip is rather narrow. I prefer the balance and control of a KABAR with a knife of that size.


----------



## LordOpie (Jan 12, 2018)

Hemi45 said:


> I have two ESEE knives. They are high quality and built like tanks. My one complaint is for such a heavy knife the handle/grip is rather narrow. I prefer the balance and control of a KABAR with a knife of that size.


good info.

i have never held an esee and also prefer a larger grip. I'm not sure any store in my area sells esee so I'm limited to buying online. Does anyone have a BK becker? Since i have the be bk5 and think most bks use the same scales... if you have both, can you let me know the size difference?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I have an izula, izula ii, 4, 5, and 6.

I like the 5 better than the six. My 6 has tkc scales on it, which makes it this net in the grip. Factory scales on the 5 are pretty thick, but not blocky like the bk2.

I used another guy's becker last weekend while he used my izula. There is a performance difference, but not enough to notice unless they are side by side doing detail work. 

If you are really interested in going Esee, pm me and I will let you know where to go and search for used ones in good shape. I picked up a new 6 for under $100, and a used 5 with pouch and tin for $110.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

@A Watchman: information on Esee knives are on a highly classified need to know basis. This is why we are being secretive and not providing links.

They are reserved for high speed low drag operators like me and @ Sasquatch.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

The 5 looks like a nice knife. In 2013 I bought a T.O.P.S Sky Marshal knife to carry in Afghanistan. It is a heavy knife with nice features and is worth taking a look at if you are not set on the 5.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

TOPS are definitely worth a glance.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Chiefster23 said:


> What do you guys think of the esee izula?


It’s good blade and very lightweight. I have one that I use as a neck knife.


----------

